# WII Games for a 5 year old?



## nikon90s (Dec 8, 2009)

I am going to get a WII for my 5 year old boy and I have no idea what games to get him too.  Like every other little boy he likes to run and jump in mud puddles and use me as a jungle gym.  CAN someone help!!


----------



## icassell (Dec 8, 2009)

My kids are a bit older, but LOVE their WII.  At this age, the basic games that come with it (bowling etc) are a good start.  There are Mario things and simple party games available.   I suggest you start light and borrow games until you know what he likes.


----------



## Missdaisy (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 6 and 9 year old boys, the #1 game they play is Mario Kart.  Beware all the games your son is going to want are $50.  Plus all the accessories.  If you do get your son Mario Kart make sure you buy a steering wheel, they are like $10 at Walmart or Target. 

For Christmas they both really really really want the New Super Mario Bros, it's brand new to Wii and they've got to have it.  Of course it's $50.


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 10, 2009)

Thought ya meant a World War II game.. Lol. Just a thought that if he's as active as you say he may not be the videogaming type (even a Wii).


----------



## GFreg (Dec 11, 2009)

Missdaisy said:


> I have 6 and 9 year old boys, the #1 game they play is Mario Kart.  Beware all the games your son is going to want are $50.  Plus all the accessories.  If you do get your son Mario Kart make sure you buy a steering wheel, they are like $10 at Walmart or Target.
> 
> For Christmas they both really really really want the New Super Mario Bros, it's brand new to Wii and they've got to have it.  Of course it's $50.




The New Super Mario Bros games is insanely addictive with friends.  My roommate has it and we usually get the neighbors to play with us for hours.  Wii games for a 5 year old...hmm.  Maybe Wii Sports and Wii Resort.  Both entertaining games that are plenty of fun to play with friends or family.  Mario and Sonic Go to the Olympics is pretty fun too.  They just came out with the Winter Games version that looks good.

Also, kids are growing up fast these days.  I remember when I was 5 years old.  I was playing with Lego and G.I. Joe...my parents didn't get me a Nintendo until I was like 10.


----------



## GFreg (Dec 11, 2009)

PhilGarber said:


> Just a thought that if he's as active as you say he may not be the videogaming type (even a Wii).



I agree with this.  I am not a father and I am not going to tell you how you should raise your children, but is this his first video game experience?  Are you buying him a Wii for Christmas and looking for complimentary games?  Wii is definitely a fun system and is designed to be played with others, but video games in general can easily become addictive and lead to antisocial behavior.  I know, you have probably heard it all before but I would feel bad if I didn't mention something.  Especially after my post about how "insanely addictive" the new Super Mario Bros game is.


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Dec 11, 2009)

My 5year old son loves our Wii and loves Mario Kart, Wii sports, and Super Mario Brothers 3 (From the NES system and bought with Wii points on the Wii) We also have a Spongebob game for him, but that can frustrate him pretty easily. All that being said, it is not his Wii, I actually gave it to my wife for her bday. The adults of the house get way more use out of it than the kids. So unless you will be using it as well, or anyone else older in the house, that is a lot of money to spend on a 5 year old. While he loves the games, for most of them there is just a wall which he chooses not to pass.

I also think the Wii is great for motor skills. Since my son has started playing the Wii, I have noticed a big improvement in his hand eye coordination. Also in his problem solving skills. I am strict though about how he plays it. When he is actually trying to advance in the game, I let him play. But once i notice that he is just playing simply to be in front of the TV, I make him turn it off.


----------



## ignite-me (Dec 11, 2009)

Bring him out and do some exercise :lmao: personally don't recommend game console for kids since they are addictive


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Dec 11, 2009)

They have the potential to be addictive, with proper parenting they are not.


----------



## Missdaisy (Dec 11, 2009)

ignite-me said:


> Bring him out and do some exercise :lmao: personally don't recommend game console for kids since they are addictive


 
Have you ever played Wii?  It's a workout in it's self.  Yes kids do need to get outside and play.  However, here in good ol Missouri it's been 7 degrees for days, my kids aren't going outside.

Video games, just like anything else should be monitored and have time limits.  My boys earn time playing Wii by good behavior, chores done, school work done, brushing teeth and so on.  Then once it has been ok'd by myself or my husband that they may play the Wii, there is a timer that is set for 30 minutes.  When the timer goes off the game goes off, no arguing.  I am the parent, I make the rules.


----------



## wiredhernandez (Dec 11, 2009)

An avid gamer with couple of kids who love their wii... Wii sports is great and will come with the system . Get the "wii play" game bundle for a second controller which comes with good muti game (tanks/ targets / table hockey) ... Rayman Raving Rabbids (first game) ... excellent stuff. You will be happy with your purchase. If you connect system to broadband you can download additional games from the internet wiiware... lots of good stuff on the cheap. I am sure you dont need to be told how to parent.. I agree there are too many round kids nowadays ..  Have fun!


----------

